# pEi Pod dog bed



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

We need a new dog bed. Since the pups love their crates...was thinking of getting something like the pei pod bed. Anyone have one? or something else similar they would like to share? I know I've seen them on here before.

THanks so much!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Flippedstars has them. MChis does as well.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have them and I absolutely LOVE them. I have two right now but want a few more. If you hunt around you usually can find some kind of deal on them, I know wag.come has them and you can get $15 off plus free shipping. They wash amazingly well and I just throw snuggle sacks or blankets in there. Have had one for about a year and it shows no signs of wear and tear.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I have them and I absolutely LOVE them. I have two right now but want a few more. If you hunt around you usually can find some kind of deal on them, I know wag.come has them and you can get $15 off plus free shipping. They wash amazingly well and I just throw snuggle sacks or blankets in there. Have had one for about a year and it shows no signs of wear and tear.


Thanks Kristi!! That's exactly what I was hoping for!!! I want something easy to wash and show no wear! The Martha Stewart bed I have now is disgusting. I was looking at Wag.com and it is $84.99


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

so jealous of you that have them beds! i just googled them! they look so cool , would have one but dont have the money  im getting this though LOL : YML Strawberry Pet Bed - FH016_1-FH016_2 | All Pet Furniture


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Had no idea what that was so I just Googled it. Those are really neat. Great idea as a graduate bed from a crate so that they don't lose the enclosed "den" atmosphere that the crate provides. I think I might just have to bookmark this bed for the future!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> so jealous of you that have them beds! i just googled them! they look so cool , would have one but dont have the money  im getting this though LOL : YML Strawberry Pet Bed - FH016_1-FH016_2 | All Pet Furniture


that little strawberry is so cute.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We have the teepee style beds, similar to the strawberry bed posted. I had mine custom made on etsy, theyre microsuede and faux fur and the chis LOVE them. They really seem to enjoy the covered beds and never use the other kinds at all. Mine are machine washable with down alternative stuffed removable cushions inside for extra coziness, let me know if youd like the sellers info! We have two and the fight over them


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> We have the teepee style beds, similar to the strawberry bed posted. I had mine custom made on etsy, theyre microsuede and faux fur and the chis LOVE them. They really seem to enjoy the covered beds and never use the other kinds at all. Mine are machine washable with down alternative stuffed removable cushions inside for extra coziness, let me know if youd like the sellers info! We have two and the fight over them


I ordered the pei pod bed but would also love this sellers info


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are the best - my dogs just love them. I want a few more but it might be a bit before I have $ for them. Either way they are standing the test of time. I love that you can just wipe everything clean. For what it's worth, using an old rag works better than a paper towel since the eggs are kind of 'textured'.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> They are the best - my dogs just love them. I want a few more but it might be a bit before I have $ for them. Either way they are standing the test of time. I love that you can just wipe everything clean. For what it's worth, using an old rag works better than a paper towel since the eggs are kind of 'textured'.


That is exactly exactly why I ordered it  I have hard floors so the bottoms of the cloth beds collect all the dust and dog hair and washing them is a pain!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Is anyone able to give me a rough indication of (a ) the size of the box and (b ) the weight of a bed & cushion - would love to get a couple shipped over here but weight for shipping could be the issue.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, boy... i did have to see this thread. lol. i have a doggie bed addiction and now i want one of these... i have so many beds already but never had one of these... hmmm, not sure if i should get one or not but i really want one. lol. Would Tootsie fit in it? she's alittle over 9 pounds. and would Tootsie and Minnie fit in it together, they love to snuggle


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are 4 of my kids sharing a pod. There are ALWAYS at least two 4-6 lb dogs in one and usually the 3 4-5 lb girls happily share.

The dogs in the pod weigh approx 4 lbs, 5 lbs, 5 lbs, 4.5 lbs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That picture is precious! The hand on the doorway is too cute!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Love the pic, now i must get one !


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I found one for i think $15 Cool Dog Furniture | Stylish Dog Furniture


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i just checked that site out . they're 129.99


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

pk now my strawberry plan has fallen through as they dont ship to UK!  im considering getting one of these!  x


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

elaina said:


> i just checked that site out . they're 129.99


Hahaha! Where in the world did i get $15 from lol
Maybe it was shipping that was $15.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Wag.com has them for $99 with a 15 off coupon and free shipping. Ours came yesterday...so only took 3 days 

oops...meant to say they were $84.99


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

how did you get the 15 dollar off coupon. are you a first time buyer? i've ordered my ziwipeak from them so i dont think i can use the coupons... but i still really want one of these...


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

elaina said:


> how did you get the 15 dollar off coupon. are you a first time buyer? i've ordered my ziwipeak from them so i dont think i can use the coupons... but i still really want one of these...


Oh...Ive ordered ZP from them before too...but come to think of it...I have a new email address so maybe thats why I was able to use the coupon


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

How do you like it Kristy? How do the Chi's like it?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> That is exactly exactly why I ordered it  I have hard floors so the bottoms of the cloth beds collect all the dust and dog hair and washing them is a pain!


You must post pics of your pups in their new eggy bed 

Here are our teepee beds, modeled by my kids. For some reason she specifies only certain colors in the listing, but she has a ton of gorgeous faux furs for snuggle sacks and let me pick the materials for mine so Im sure you could customize one if you decided to get one. My husband keeps threatening to put them up at night because sometimes one or two chis choose the teepee over our bed lol

HUEtopia Small Dome Pet Tent Micro Suede and Faux by rendachs


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> How do you like it Kristy? How do the Chi's like it?


I think it is way cuter in person!!! I really like the look of it. Right now the chi's are still getting use to it. I did switch out the cushion it came with and put a Tiger Dreamz trundle in its place. I woke up this morning to Addy napping in there so thats a plus 



Reese and Miley said:


> You must post pics of your pups in their new eggy bed
> 
> Here are our teepee beds, modeled by my kids. For some reason she specifies only certain colors in the listing, but she has a ton of gorgeous faux furs for snuggle sacks and let me pick the materials for mine so Im sure you could customize one if you decided to get one. My husband keeps threatening to put them up at night because sometimes one or two chis choose the teepee over our bed lol
> 
> HUEtopia Small Dome Pet Tent Micro Suede and Faux by rendachs


That is so cute!!! THanks for posting the link


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes...sounds like they're getting there. Took mine a few days to realize what they were for too. LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I chucked the stupid cushions mine came with lol and use tiger dreamz in them too. Much cozier


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

theshanman97 said:


> so jealous of you that have them beds! i just googled them! they look so cool , would have one but dont have the money  im getting this though LOL : YML Strawberry Pet Bed - FH016_1-FH016_2 | All Pet Furniture


OMG such a cute strawberry bed


----------

